# wieder speedstep centrino

## happyfish

ich setze mich gerade mit dem speedstepping für einen centrino (acer travelmate 4001) auseinander und versuche wie hier

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Gentoo_Acer_Travelmate_803LCi_Manual#USE-Variables

beschrieben vorzugehen.

was mir als ersten auffällt, ist dass das verzeichnis /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/performance nicht bei mir existiert. (nur "info", "limit", "power", "throttling" enthalten.

ist an dieser stelle schon was falsch oder ist das ein obsoletes verzeichnis?

cat /proc/info:

```

processor  :0

vendor_id  :GenuineIntel

model name: Intel(R) entium(R) M processor 1500MHz

stepping :5

cpu MHz: 1499.142 (ändert sich nie!)

...

```

dmesg | grep centrino bringt gar keine resultate!

dmesg | grep CPU:

```

INITIALIZING CPU#0

.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz stepping 05

.

ACPI: CPU0 (power states C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] supports 8 throttling states

```

cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/info:

```

prcessorid: 0

acpi id: 0

(alle anderen yes)

```

Kernel (2.6.11.6), ich schreibe nur aktivierte:

```

Processor family (Pentium M)

ACPI Support

[*] Sleep States

<*> AC Adapter

<*> Battery

<*> Button

<*> Video

<*> Fan

<*> Prozessor

<*> Thermal Zone

[*] Power Management Timer Support

CPU Frequenzy Scaling

<*> CPU frequenzy translation statistics

Default CPUFreq governor (userspace) --->

<*> performance govenor

<*>powersave govenor

<*>CPU frequenzy table helpers

<*> ACPI Processor P-States driver         

<*>Intel Enhanced Speedstep

[*]/proc/acpi(processor/../performance interface (deprecated)

```

bin für jeden hinweis dankbar, sitz seit freitag

----------

## Earthwings

Benutz mal cpufreq-info (Paket cpufrequtils) zum Debugging. Läuft irgendein Dämon wie speedfreq? Sonst ändert sich die Prozessorfrequenz auch nicht.

----------

## happyfish

jo speedfreq läuft und zeigt jetzt auch verschiedene frequenzen an  :Smile:  *juhu*

also kann man sich auf /proc/cpuinfo nicht verlassen? wer von beiden hat nun recht?

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *happyfish wrote:*   

> also kann man sich auf /proc/cpuinfo nicht verlassen? wer von beiden hat nun recht?

 

ne man kann sich leider nicht immer auf cpuinfo verlassen.. tut bei mir auch nicht.

aus der gentoo power management anleitung:

 *Quote:*   

> Note: Some kernel seem to be buggy about updating /proc/cpuinfo. If you don't see any change there, this doesn't neccessarily mean the CPU frequency wasn't changed. If this happens to you, run emerge x86info, update your kernel as asked and check the current frequency with x86info -mhz.

 

----------

## Earthwings

Kann es sein, das du im Kernel CONFIG_SMP, also Unterstützung für mehrere Prozessoren, aktiviert hast? Dann passiert genau das. Siehe auch http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml#doc_chap8 (englisch)

----------

## happyfish

genau! weil im handbuch erwähnt!

besser rausnehmen bei centrino? ich dachte der könnte hyperthreading.  hyperthreadingsupport beim centrino besser rausmachen?

und vielen dank für eure  postings  :Wink:  ich freu mich so, dass es klappt  :Smile:  *juhu*

----------

## Earthwings

Ne, kann der Pentium M nicht. Raus damit also  :Wink: 

----------

